

Evolution of MS Windows.. - prabodh
http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/evolution-of-microsoft-windows-1985-2009/

======
makecheck
It's funny how much you can see in a few screenshots.

The neglect of UI issues is apparent. I'm really surprised that, with the tiny
displays of the day, people weren't outright _demanding_ a more space-
efficient UI. It's incredible that so much space could be wasted in windows
and menus, with so little actual content. Meanwhile, lots of screen space
reserved for company logos, copyrights, scary legalese, and ads.

